# [Fix] For T-mobile sgh-T879 / WiFi and Vibration fix, for i717 ROMS



## Flare106 (May 22, 2012)

Alright guys here it is, a flash-able zip that you can flash in recovery to get wifi and vibration working on i717 ROMS

*while in recovery before you flash the WiFi.zip file make sure you MOUNT system and then install. Once the WiFi.zip is flashed UNMOUNT system and reboot. Flash Wifi fix.zip last after you have already flashed the rom, gapps, radio ect... This fix should work for all Jelly Bean roms*

*### For this step i would use the computer. After downloading the ROM your going to flash, use 7zip file manager, right click on the downloaded rom zip move down to 7zip and open archive. delete boot.img and replace with the boot.img that is attached below. Close 7zip and move ROM to your sd card.*

Also make sure you flash TeamWin Recovery for the sgh-i717 If you try flashing with TeamWin for our device it does not allow it because of the device name in build prop...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
steps that i have taken:
Flash openrecovery-twrp-2.3.1.1 sgh-i717 then reboot to recovery before starting on the steps below.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.wipe factory data reset
2.wipe system
3.flash darkside superwipe EXT4.
4.flash i717 jelly bean rom of choice
5.flash GAPPS
6.flash T-Mobile radio
7.flash Wifi fix.zip (DONT FORGET TO MOUNT SYSTEM BEFORE FLASHING THIS) other wise it will not work.
8.wipe cache and dalvik cache
9.Reboot- wifi and vibration should be fixed --
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Downloads Links:*

1.WiFi Fix.zip = http://d-h.st/aaH
2.Darkside Superwipe ext4. (THANKS TO TDJ for this wipe script) = http://d-h.st/ubF
3.Tmobile UVLG3 radio = http://d-h.st/8br
4.Boot.img = http://d-h.st/FSP

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

